
Tesla Model S and BMW i3 fall short in IIHS crash test - brandon272
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/tesla-model-s-bmw-i3-fall-short-of-iihs-top-safety-pick-plus/
======
tubehouse
Surprising in the case of the Model S, especially as Tesla has previously
bragged about crash test scores[0]. I wonder if the Model X really is the
"safest SUV in history" as Tesla claims? It's worth noting that in the 2016
Tesla shareholder's meeting, Musk said that the discontinued Roadster was
"completely unsafe".

Even modest cars like the Chevy Malibu and Ford Fusion manage perfect scores
on the IIHS small overlap test. I expect the Tesla's heavy weight will help
safety in the real world though.

I wonder if Tesla will respond with one of their trademark combative press
releases?

[0] [https://www.tesla.com/about/press/releases/tesla-model-s-
ach...](https://www.tesla.com/about/press/releases/tesla-model-s-achieves-
best-safety-rating-any-car-ever-tested)

